# Evic Mini Sleeve White - JHB



## WARMACHINE (31/1/16)

Looking for Evic Mini Sleeve White in white


----------



## Lingogrey (31/1/16)

The clear looks quite close to white and will still show a bit of the black button contrast:
http://vaperite.co.za/product/evic-vtc-mini-silicone-sleeves/

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Useful 1


----------

